# Boarding your yearling?



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Mmm, I guess not. Ah well, I'll keep looking!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry Sara - I've never had this problem, and have never heard of it either - it could be that the fact that he's not a gelding would turn potential barns off... but I don't see any reason not to accept yearlings (unless it's a barn frequented by kids...)

Best of luck!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I may have found a place...I hope so anyway. The b.o. wants to put him in a paddock by himself, which I don't really want; I'd rather she put him out with the geldings (all their turn-out is same-sex). He's very social and I know he'd be miserable if he didn't have company. If I can convince her to put him in a herd with the contingency of a solo paddock if his behavior changes, I think we'll have a deal.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

If you dont plan to keep your guy a stud long term wise, geld him now. Doing will fix a lot more problems than you imagine, the board being one.

I currently own 2 coming yearlings this year but didnt have problems moving them to my trainer's facility. Because I'm not familiar with where you are located I'm not sure how I can help you.

You should look at your local newspaper, you might find some adds for private properties and pastures being available?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> If you dont plan to keep your guy a stud long term wise, geld him now. Doing will fix a lot more problems than you imagine, the board being one.
> 
> I currently own 2 coming yearlings this year but didnt have problems moving them to my trainer's facility. Because I'm not familiar with where you are located I'm not sure how I can help you.
> 
> You should look at your local newspaper, you might find some adds for private properties and pastures being available?


Haha, I know...I've been waffling due to peer pressure from my friend, her parents, and my mother, of all people...you'd think an ex-equine vet would tell her daughter to stay away from stallions. 

You're right, I should geld him; even if he did make it as a stallion candidate, I don't think I'd have the heart to give him up, even if I could buy a whole herd of Friesians with the profit. 

I'll check the paper for private listings, I actually haven't tried that yet.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sara said:


> My2Geldings said:
> 
> 
> > If you dont plan to keep your guy a stud long term wise, geld him now. Doing will fix a lot more problems than you imagine, the board being one.
> ...


I know it is hard to think of the idea of gelding a horse you really like. I own a fully papered boy with really nice conformation, temper and lines. I couldnt stand the idea of gelding him but bottom line is, not only do we not need more horses on this planet, but owning a stallion in general is a complicated matter. Not all facilities can handle a stallion on a large public training facility but you also have to deal with the liability.
You now have to carry a special insurance just for him. You have to be extra careful when trailering, and going to shows. You have to find the right grooms and handlers for your stud. Not all people know how to deal with a stallion.

It will be hard but it is better to geld. I did it and even tho there are days when I wish I hadn't gelded him I am also glad I did and save him and myself a lot of grief and trouble


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I would geld him. It may stink that you have to do that, but it may be a good thing too. 
Maybe they are upset there may be an accident?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes, I've decided to geld him...gonna stop fighting the tide, as it were Just waiting for that left testicle to drop.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Good, good, it's for the best.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Would love to see some more pics of him!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Hehe, well, he's coming up to his new home on Friday (fingers crossed; trying to get his vet records and coordinate trailering with my friend) so I'll take my camera out.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yay!  *crosses fingers*
You better bring you camera, hehe! I'm sure you're very excited.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think one thing to consider to when searching for a training facility is the kind of equipment they have available. Make sure you think out what kind of things you want to do with your draft and that your plans work out with the facility's utilities so to speak. 

that and they there is a trainer that suits you as well in case you decide you need assistance with something.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, he's finally here! He celebrated his first day by jumping out of his paddock (yes, he's a Friesian who likes to jump). I can't really blame him though: his pasture buddy-to-be got him in a corner and started pounding on him. Of course, he did this AFTER I'd been watching for 2 hours. Not 15 minutes after I got home, I had to drive right back to get him sorted out and checked for injuries (none the worse for wear).

So he's in a stall at the minute and will be on ito for a week or two before we try him with another horse again.


----------

